# Is she that bad?



## AbbyLee (Feb 1, 2012)

I've had someone tell me that my quarter horse mare has very poor conformation. I know next to nothing about judging conformation. I know she is very thin, she absolutely refuses to keep weight on! 

(p.s., I already know that she toes out quite drastically in front)


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

She is certainly conformationally challenged, and I wouldn't recommend breeding her, but if you are happy with her, who cares? I seriously doubt the person that is criticizing her has a perfect horse either...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with Face, she does have her issues, but so long as she's sound, happy, and loved, who gives a darn.


----------



## antonella (Feb 29, 2012)

*absolutely agree*

with alll the other comments. if she's healthy & happy, who cares bout conformation?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Okay, I'll go ahead and give you a real confo critique 

Starting from the front, her throatlatch is a little thick, which can interfere with a proper headset. Her neck is pretty short compared to the rest of the her body. Ideally, if you split the horse in thirds, they should all be the same length. However, her neck is shorter than her back. Her neck ties in decently, and she had a nice shoulder her angle. She might be back at the knee just a tad in the fore, and is definitely toed out in front. A decent back, although her coupling maaay be a touch long, which can make for a weak back and hinder proper collection. She is definitely butt high, and her croup is a nice angle. The one thing that worries me the most though are her hind legs. :? She is severely camped under, and sickle hocked, which means her hocks are turned inward. If being that camped under does not affect her performance, then there should be nothing conformationally hindering her performance.


----------



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

If you're just riding her recreationally and she's sound, her confo's just fine for what you're doing. 
She's not all bad! There are some good things about her confo. Her head is very nice size-wise. Her face is perfect - adorable! She has decent hindquarters and shoulders, too. I think with some meat on her bones, she wouldn't look as bad. Being thin just accentuates the horse's conformation flaws, IMO. 
Don't be ashamed of her, she is a great looking horse to the untrained eye. If horse people tell you they don't like her conformation, tell them not to look at her. :lol:


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nope.. not the nicest horse conformationally. Those sickle hocks.. look a bit curby to me. She will likely develop curbs.. which rarely cause lameness for a horse beind used like she is. 

This horse would benefit hugely from trotting up long hills on a loose rein and trotting over caveletti. She would benefit hugely from dressage training in the ring. They would help her use herself better and she would look much better.'

One thing she has going for her.. and it is huge.. is one of the best couplings a horse can have.


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

AbbyLee said:


> I've had someone tell me that my quarter horse mare has very poor conformation. I know next to nothing about judging conformation. I know she is very thin, she absolutely refuses to keep weight on!
> 
> (p.s., I already know that she toes out quite drastically in front)




Just for laughs and giggles how conformationally challenged is the human person that feels her confirmation is so poor??

I mean really if she is a great horse for you, does what she is asked what do you care what anyone else thinks. If we all went by what everyone else thinks on this or any forum no one would ever keep a horse.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

If they think she's bad, they should see our Paint gelding. He's a conformational train wreck. He makes her look like a million dollar horse! 

Yes, she's got some issues, but so does every horse. And boy is she CUTE! She has such a sweet face and a kind eye


----------



## JenniMay (Aug 17, 2011)

I think she's beautiful!


----------



## AbbyLee (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you guys! I mostly just ride her recreationally, and in all these pictures her back legs look crazy. Lol she doesn't stand like that normally. I don't plan on breeding her, at 17 I think she's a little old anyway. I figured she didn't have the best conformation, but I would never be ashamed of her. I love her more than anything, just wish I could get some more meat on her bones.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

What types of feed and how much are you feeding her? That is, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## AbbyLee (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not sure what the brand is, my barn gets it from a mill. She gets a scoop and a half of that once daily along with Cool Calories fat supplement.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

How much hay does she get and what kind? Next time you're out at the barn, take a good look at the nutritional information on the feed bags. Write down how much fat, protein, and other stuff is in there. 

Also, do you actually weigh your feed or just go by scoops? Ideally, you should really be going by weight because one scoop of a certain feed may weigh significantly less than the same sized scoop of another feed. Unless you know how much you are feeding by weight, you can't be sure that she's actually being fed enough.


----------



## AbbyLee (Feb 1, 2012)

I give her two or three flakes after I ride, and the rest of the time she has free choice hay and grass. I go by scoops, which I think are a pound each.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

AbbyLee said:


> I'm not sure what the brand is, my barn gets it from a mill. She gets a scoop and a half of that once daily along with Cool Calories fat supplement.


If you're taking about the Mill (I'm almost positive they have a location or two in PA) it may just be Smart Carb. That's their most popular feed, kinda what everyone buying pellets goes with. If that's the case, our fatties are on it to keep them from gaining weight... Just make sure it's not that, because if it is she would need a lotttt of feed to put on weight.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree with what everyone else has said but she is awefully darn cute!:3


----------

